

Office politics for engineers - Swizec
http://blog.nightowlsbook.com/post/113421819414/office-politics-for-engineers

======
ccvannorman
This makes me _very_ glad I work at a startup (there are three of us) and it
truly is about the work. Chatting is great, but delivery is life.

I work from home most days (or a coffee shop). Sometimes we go weeks without
seeing each other.

It's awesome.

